# Forum > News > OC News >  Thanks System Added

## Ket

Today we added a Thanks system to our forums. You may have seen Thanks on other forums to show appreciation for a user's post, and reflect who Thanked and how many Thanks you have received all time. For OC, we have modified the Thanks system to work alongside our Reputation system and the CoreCoins forum currency. We are hoping this new system better rewards members for posting great content and also reflects those who take time to show appreciation.

Our Thanks system works like this:

1. Thanks will be the same for all members. 1 Thanks = 1 Reputation Point + 5 CoreCoins

2. Only certain forums will have the Thanks system activated. Trade forums for example will not have this feature as they rely on trade feedback instead. 

3. The CoreCoins given in Thanks will come from the system like Rep, instead of from your CoreCoins bank.

4. You can still give Rep and CC the original way with rep power and CC from your bank.

Take note that will be monitoring the Thanks system for abuses and we may need to adjust some settings in the future if we find reputation is being earned to easily and we do have plans for those issues. That aside, we hope the community enjoys this new system and remember......

Give Thanks!

----------


## Igzz

Thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Thanks!!!!!!!


This!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vengfull

Mucho gracias. Testing for abusability now.

----------


## HI5

Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Laykith

Really nice :P

----------


## ev0

Testing this stuff.

----------


## D3Boost

Let's abuse it while we can!  :Big Grin: 

_"The Following 1 Members Gave Thanks To D3Pleveling For This Useful Post:"

_I think its hilarious haha.

----------


## sgurb

Awesome, Legendary Thanks!

----------


## Smitten

Great addition to the site, I hope it gets more people rewarded for their effort they put into posts!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

shh im blind nvm

----------


## Merkur

It looks interesting, Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Miksu

Thanks! (literally  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Confucius

I like the panda in the post  :Smile: . Hopefully this new system promotes people to thank each other more and helps solidify the feeling of community even more!

----------


## Relican

Thanks! This will be fun to use.

----------


## jimmys96

Looks kinda funny to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ket

> Looks kinda funny to me


Fixed that issue.

----------


## Sephiroth

And here comes an extremely rich / repped Ket!

----------


## cdmichaelb

~~How does this affect the forum ranks?~~

Nevermind, I see the old rep system is still in other forums, in addition to the thanks.

----------


## KuRIoS

> ~~How does this affect the forum ranks?~~
> 
> Nevermind, I see the old rep system is still in other forums, in addition to the thanks.


with each thanks you give rep as well  :Smile:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*thx for the new update! *

----------


## ipalot

So many stats  :Embarrassment:  but fun update

----------


## Ket

> So many stats  but fun update


On Thanks stats, we are considering reducing the amount of space the stats take up in the postbit/profile to just 1 line, just as trade feedback is shown. For example:

Trade Feedback: 55(100%)

So for Thanks it would show given and received:

Thanks: 102/67

----------


## Maccer

This now gives me 8 rep power. You might want to consider lowering rep power by one or something, it's a good addition but confusing and complicated aswell.

----------


## ipalot

> On Thanks stats, we are considering reducing the amount of space the stats take up in the postbit/profile to just 1 line, just as trade feedback is shown. For example:
> 
> Trade Feedback: 55(100%)
> 
> So for Thanks it would show given and received:
> 
> Thanks: 102/67


How about**:
-Rep:
-Date:
-Posts:
-Thanks:
-Coins:
-Feedback:

Also the new Rank Images are nicer.

----------


## Demanditnow

thank you ^_^

----------


## aaaaaa

How is that useful? How is reputation useful? Who cares?

----------


## Confucius

> How is that useful? How is reputation useful? Who cares?


Reputation is used to gain ranks, which give you access to private sections of the forums. This is all used as incentive to contribute and helps to bring a sense of community to the forums. Yes, they are just numbers, but it's better than nothing.

----------


## hackerlol

Since this new system has been added, from personal experience, I must say It's really working. If the goal is to improve activity within forum it's definitely working.
I personally find myself visiting various sub-forums more often than I've done for a long while posting myself but also giving out 'thanks' to people who've already posted there. The reputation I've received is not a lot but the amount of time I've received it in is definitely quicker than the time period it would have taken me for the same amount without the system in place.

Good Job. More good features like this will really help the website.

----------


## Ket

> Since this new system has been added, from personal experience, I must say It's really working. If the goal is to improve activity within forum it's definitely working.
> I personally find myself visiting various sub-forums more often than I've done for a long while posting myself but also giving out 'thanks' to people who've already posted there. The reputation I've received is not a lot but the amount of time I've received it in is definitely quicker than the time period it would have taken me for the same amount without the system in place.
> 
> Good Job. More good features like this will really help the website.


Yes, that definitely is the idea and hope. One added feature to this that I am thinking about is whether to turn on notifications for Thanks so that you would get a popup like you do for PMs and normal Rep received. The concern on that is performance issues.

Anyways, thanks for the feedback!

----------


## hackerlol

> Yes, that definitely is the idea and hope. One added feature to this that I am thinking about is whether to turn on notifications for Thanks so that you would get a popup like you do for PMs and normal Rep received. The concern on that is performance issues.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the feedback!


I was going to suggest the same however If it effects performance, how about a thanks tab like you have one for reputation on the user profile page?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*really nice work done so far! the new badges for different ranks , F2 authenticate , thanks system etc making the forum more lively than b4! 

indeed it would be nice to know where n when ya rec thanks . we have abt 8-9 tabs on profile nw nt sure if there would be enough space for 1 more tho.*

----------


## hackerlol

> Give Thanks!


Ket, what is your opinion on adding ranks to Thanks system?. Currently anyone who _Thanks_ using this system grants 1 rep point regardless of their rank. Do you think it's a good idea to add rep point based on rank? 
For example, A Legendary or Elder who reps would grant 3 Rep points a _Thanks_ whereas a Contributor 1 rep and an Elite 2 rep points per thank given.

----------


## Eryx

> Ket, what is your opinion on adding ranks to Thanks system?. Currently anyone who _Thanks_ using this system grants 1 rep point regardless of their rank. Do you think it's a good idea to add rep point based on rank? 
> For example, A Legendary or Elder who reps would grant 3 Rep points a _Thanks_ whereas a Contributor 1 rep and an Elite 2 rep points per thank given.


imo, that sounds like replacing the reputation system, and that was not the intention when this was implemented. Reputation power grows with rank (and other factors), but 1 thank = 1 thank regardless who gave it.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*yea agree tat it may nt be a gd idea as well as it can be a alternate way of by passing the rep system. nt sure if there's any system in place to catch or prevent new accounts being created to spam thanks atm. probably ya may wan to consider adding a minimum requirement before a new member may give thanks. 

for example, reaching a number of posts or duration tat the account is active or reaching a certain rank.*

----------


## dukustyle

I had no ideea this is how the sistem works, i have only posted on the trade chanells untill now and was really sad i dont have the option to thank or add reputation.

Thumbs up, really helpfull!

----------


## Barbu George

Yeah dukustyle is right

----------


## Drow93

It feels right, i agree with that !

----------

